# "RIO" airbrush tanning solutions, where to buy..?



## shootingstar (10 Jan 2007)

Hi all

My partner bought me the "Rio" air brush tanning set for xmas. He knows i spend a fortune on the "sun fx" airbrush tanning in the salons. aww bless him (a b/f who gets it right for once) <-- that will cause a stir  

my only problem is the solution is a milky cream/white base solution so i cant see it going on (hense its causing streaks or else im crap at applying it ). the solution in the salon is a dark dark brown. it gives an instant tan and allows you to watch where your spraying. 

do you know where i can buy this sun fx solution? the salon wasnt too helpful... (i`m based in cork)

many thanks
*star*


----------



## Jane (10 Jan 2007)

Star,

I found this by googling...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lauren (10 Jan 2007)

Shootingstar...Dying to know how you get on with this...If you buy the SUN fx product from the UK is it compatible with your airbrush from Rio? How many applications do you get? Where on earth do you place yourself in order to apply it! It goes everywhere in the salon booth...I can't imagine using it indoors...but then again..its about 8 degrees tonight so outdoors isn't an option either! Please let me know how you get on!


----------



## shootingstar (11 Jan 2007)

Hi Jane / Lauren

thanks for your replies. 

1st  - Jane I logged into that site - well done i`ll be purchasing from there tomorrow morning. saved it to my fav`s  

Lauren - I assume the sunfx solution will work with the rio machine. As far as i know you can put any fluid into the bottles provided. you can open the nozzles for wide or narrow tanning. the Rio solution im using isnt great at all ive only used it twice. the sun fx is FAR superior! 
As for where im apply it - my room is one big mass of tan!! haha no seriously it does go all over the place but a warm soapy cloth does the trick. I put towels on the floor in the bathroom and i can wipe the tiles clean. Its a bit messy alright ya but worth it. (im so pale - in the winter in a nice blue and summer gives me an off white) 

My biggest problem is keeping my 14 yr old away from it


----------



## shootingstar (11 Jan 2007)

Jane said:


> Star,
> 
> I found this by googling...
> 
> [broken link removed]


 

hi jane
no luck with this. i looged on and i was buying myself and 15 tanning session Arghhhh. they dont sell sunfx solution ... this is proving difficult.
but thanks a mill for googling...


----------



## lucylou (11 Jan 2007)

Hi,
Just saw your post, I know a relative of mine has a spray tan machine and she buys her solution form a place out near the Red Cow?? Not sure if it is teh same one but will get more details and let you know........


----------



## lisam (12 Jan 2007)

Hi, did you try ringing Hennessys hairdessing & beauty supplies - they have a place in Pembroke st and sarsfield road, or Salon Services in Frankfield or Northpoint Salon Supplies in Northpoint off the mallow rd


----------



## shootingstar (12 Jan 2007)

lucylou said:


> Hi,
> Just saw your post, I know a relative of mine has a spray tan machine and she buys her solution form a place out near the Red Cow?? Not sure if it is teh same one but will get more details and let you know........


 

Hi lucylou
I`d appreciate you following that up for me. thanks.

Lisam - I rang hennessy`s. no luck but will definately ring the other 2 co`s there now. will let you know how i get on. My b/f has been searching on ebay. no luck there either


----------



## Jcam (9 Jul 2009)

Hi, my wife has been spending €70 + on every bottle of Sun FX and other 'known' tans for a few years now. She was told about SOLBRONZE in Dublin, which is selling their own airbrush tans direct to the beauticians on their website, cutting out all the shops and distributors and can do a litre for €30 each. You can see it here on their web site www.solbronze.com

I think you get 22 tans each bottles, so room for some profit, or even to reduce your price in these recessionary times.

Hope that helps.

JPC


----------



## Jcam (9 Jul 2009)

Sorry, that should have been www.solbronze.com

sorry


----------

